# Brp



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Are there any brp cars for sale in here ??? Post what u got , thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I have some of the latest style cars with spectrum radio RTR and extra parts including lipo batteries and extra brushless motors. Also half dozen bodies and spare parts. These are some of the fastest BRP spec cars around.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Pics and price ?? [email protected] , I have about 6 right now but looking for a few more , thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave: Check my add on Ebay. I am sellng my total race pacage including Spectrum radio and chassis Dyno.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

I tried to get it but was outbidded at the last min , oh well


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

whoop27 said:


> I tried to get it but was outbidded at the last min , oh well



I'll get some pics to you in the AM. I have some oval cars and a road raptor and piles of parts.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

I'm interested in the oval stuff


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

If their the newer style blue chassis


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

sg1 only has the good stuff. You can't go wrong dealing with him.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

I'm ready to get pics lol , feel free to call 2053179406


----------



## Jkharry (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey Whoop27.
What are you doing for tires for your brp's? Do you have any you want to sell or trade? I have 6 brp oval cars. I also have a Browns engineering chassis car. Two of the robitronic scalpel cars.. My local track also has switch to 1/12 scale. They're alright, but not as fun to race as the 1/18 scale. Thanks and Happy Easter.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Talk to bud Monday , he has plenty of tires but not many wheels


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a lot of mounted tires.........all blue compound


----------



## crazyhorse (Apr 3, 2008)

*me too*

I am also looking to buy brp blue chassie oval cars for my indoor oval track any body selling?


----------



## Jkharry (Jun 14, 2015)

Do you know if Bud will sell just the tires?


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

I think so , I'm looking for some cars also


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

crazyhorse said:


> I am also looking to buy brp blue chassie oval cars for my indoor oval track any body selling?


Have 2 would part with one and new blue compound tires still in the bags perhaps ten or more both fronts and rears


----------



## Jkharry (Jun 14, 2015)

Marvet with Browns Engineering has bodies that will fit the brp. He has a COT body and a late model. Both looks really nice.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

and 3 time brp champ chassis plus 10 plus wheels and tires 400 bucks with servo and trandsponderand bs1 seedo


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Yea I think so


----------

